# Brush adjustment lag



## SueMac (Oct 10, 2015)

I read in the archives that others are having a similar issue with the delay when using the adjustment brush.  I'm on a new iMac, 27" with the retina screen, 16 gig of ram and it has the standard graphics card.  Everything else in LR works well, very fast and responsive until I get to the adjustment brush.  Brush strokes are at least a second or more behind my hand movements.  I'm on the latest update of LR, but this problem existed before the update.  My previous computer was a 21" iMac, 16 gig of ran, but with an updated graphics card and there was no delay at all on that computer.  I also use a Wacom pad that is up to date with drivers and updates.

I have the same issue when using ACR (latest update) as well.  Everything else in ACR works just fine, just like LR, but they both have the same adjustment brush issue.

I also have Capture One on my computer but have not made it my main processing program (I'm much more comfortable using LR or ACR and my processing is much better with those programs.  I'm not used to Capture One).  Last night I ran some RAW pix through Capture One and used the adjustment brush and there were no delays at all.

I was thinking maybe this was a graphics card issue (not having added a more advanced graphics card to his computer), but when using C1, all is ok, so maybe it isn't.

Any ideas?   Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 10, 2015)

What happens if you disable the GPU processor (Lightroom>Preferences>Performance tab)? Does it make a difference? Do you apply Lens Corrections before using the brush? In earlier versions there was some conflict between the two, though I haven't heard of anything similar in LRCC.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 10, 2015)

I've found that applying Dehaze to the image slows down brushes considerably, especially the spot removal brush. I assume this is because Dehaze is calculated based on the entire image, so a lot of recalculation needs to be done. I sometimes reset Dehaze and do spot removal first, then apply Dehaze again.


----------



## SueMac (Oct 10, 2015)

I thought I had disabled the GPU processor, but I had not.  Did that and it sure helped.  I guess it depends on the photo whether I use the Dehaze first or later in PP.  Everything seems to be working much better.
Thanks for the info and responding even tho' I figured it out myself....of course after I ask for help....LOL


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2015)

There were some Wacom bugs fixed in this latest release.  I'd have thought the GPU would have helped, if you have the new retina iMac.


----------



## SueMac (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Victoria for your info.  Yes, I have the new retina iMac.  The Wacom update didn't help, but I disabled the GPU and that did the trick.  (I thought I had disabled it a while ago, but had not).  So all is working well.


----------

